

Codex Seraphinianus – the strangest book on earth - beerglass
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codex_Seraphinianus

======
beerglass
If you wish to peruse:
[http://www.cetteadressecomportecinquantesignes.com/Luigi.Ser...](http://www.cetteadressecomportecinquantesignes.com/Luigi.Serafini.-.Codex.Seraphinianus.pdf)

